# Judo martial artists:  what to call them?



## Ceicei (May 31, 2004)

I've checked many Judo websites, read a few online research papers about Judo, and even some Judo threads on various forums.  They all give different terms and aren't consistent.

It just makes me wonder on what term would be more proper to call those who study judo:  judoka, judoist, judo player? Or does this matter at all? What does -ka and -ist really mean when associated with a martial style?  If the choice of term doesn't matter, is it then up to an individual's preference? :idunno:

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (May 31, 2004)

Judoka, like karateka or kendoka, means a person who practices the art in question (in Japanese). I think Judoka is the most widely used term overall.

In English I hear Judo player more often than Judoist but both are acceptable.


----------



## Gaston (Jun 4, 2004)

In Canada we use the term judoka only within the martial arts community. Otherwise it is just easiest to say "I train at the Judo club". Usually this is followed by a long sigh and a lengthy explanation as to how Judo is not just like Kung-Fu. ect....    
lol


----------



## auxprix (Jun 23, 2004)

hahaha, same here. I still can't convince my parents that I'm constantly using their washer and dryer for washing my JudoGi, and not my Karate Costume.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 23, 2004)

Auxprix - that's funny!  My elderly mother calls it that too - my karate costume.  Mom, it's a dobak, a uniform.  "Same thing," she says.  Sigh.

My teacher is Go Dan and we refer to him and other judo students as judoka.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 23, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Auxprix - that's funny!  My elderly mother calls it that too - my karate costume.  Mom, it's a dobak, a uniform.  "Same thing," she says.  Sigh.
> 
> My teacher is Go Dan and we refer to him and other judo students as judoka.



That's cool. When I was coming up it was a "Karate suit." My instructors were "Karate Coaches."

lol..."Mom, could you make it sound any-more sissyish?"

 :uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2004)

Is "judoka" its own plural? That's how I hear it used in English (one judoka, two judoka).


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 23, 2004)

I think that you should go to an olympic team and call them "whooseys!" 

I'll see you soon!

Grim Reaper


----------

